# BYU -vs- USU



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone going to the massacre? 
I got a feeling USU is going to jump all over this BYU team.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

This game takes on added meaning for me this year since my daughter and new son-in-law defected to BYU. When my daughter chose to attend U of U out of high school instead god's university (USU) it was hard, but I gradually accepted it by convincing myself that "at least it wasn't BYU." Now, my shame knows no bounds. The only way to rectify my sorrowful situation is with a complete and utter USU domination of the game.

GO AGGIES!!!!!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I wouldn't hold my breath - seems like the "Y" always walks all over the "A". But, a guy can always hope...

Hook that cat Big Blue!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I will be there!!!!!!!! Aggies got this one. GO AGGIES!!!!!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

There were times in the past where I was hopeful that USU would come in and club BYU. 

2010 - USU beats BYU

2011 - Chuckie almost beat Auburn - USU loses to BYU 27-24

2012 - USU beats the U. Missed a field goal at Wisconsin to lose. Then loses to the BYU 6-3

2013 - USU almost beats Utah and USC, then loses to BYU 34-23

2014 - USU beats BYU after losing the Arkansas State

2015 - USU gets blown out by BYU

2016 -We do not talk about USU football 2016

Yeah, no faith in USU who has blown out two teams and gotten blown out twice.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

:grin:


----------

